# My M1t Cycle



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

I am currently on day 6 of my first 4 week m1t cycle- i just want to make sure im doing everything right to get the best possible gains. Heres what im doing:

week 1:
10mg M1T
300mg 4AD
6 caps milk thistle a day

week 2-4:
20mg M1T
600mg 4AD
6 caps of milk thistle a day

week 5-8 PCT:
Nolva, Trib.

i also have some m5 for preworkout but not sure if i should take it

23yrs.
5'10
176 ~10%bf
at the start of the cycle

Through day 6 im up to 186 lbs! Most prob. water but im feeling a little harder. strength seems to have gone up.

My Goal is to get up to around 195-200 then start my cutting phase once im done with PCT.

I posted some pics from before I started the cycle. Ill try to update them weekly.

any suggestions or tips would help
-thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't use the m5.  Go easy on your liver.



> Most prob. water but im feeling a little harder


Water is not compresible.



> My Goal is to get up to around 195-200 then start my cutting phase once im done with PCT.


How many calories, what's the split look like?


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

im taking in around 4000 cals.  about 3 to 1 carbs to protien for 5 days and 2 to 1 protien to carbs for two days.

carbs: oatmeal before bed, a ton of potatoes, yams, white& brown rice etc.

protien: all kinds of meats, powder, nuts, etc.

im also taking juiced creatine, glutamine, fiber


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

You may as well drop the creatine.  You'll hold tons of water with the m1t.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

alright i never thought of that

should i de drinking a lot of water?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> alright i never thought of that
> 
> should i de drinking a lot of water?


at least 1.5 gals a day.

If you use m5, you'd have to drink another gallon.  I recomend not using two methyls.  M1t is hard enough.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

ok i wont use the m5 with the m1t.

would the m5 help with cutting fat afterwords?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

You shouldn't be gaining much fat, if you are eating clean.

Diet helps.  Actually, i'd advise you stopped the cycle right now and went to PCT. And don't mess with your hormones in the future. But.... have a good cycle  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard that taking milk thistle can slow the absorbtion of m1t.  Should i stop taking it now and wait until PCT?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> I heard that taking milk thistle can slow the absorbtion of m1t. Should i stop taking it now and wait until PCT?


If you drink 1.5 gals a day, yes


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be gaining much fat, if you are eating clean.



A lot of people actually drop bf too


Luke, are you anti PH/AAS now? as I know you have done numerous cycles in the past. what up?


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2005)

This is what I ate Yesterday

3362 Cals, 82 g fat, 383 carbs, 290 pro.
About 1.2 gals of water

1 Bagel, wheat
6 Egg, white only, 1 yoke
.5 cup Milk, Skim
1 Apple, raw
1 cup Broccoli, frozen, spears, unprepared
1.5 cups Go Lean Crunch
6 oz. Beef, NS as to cut, cooked, lean and fat eaten
2 Potatoes, baked, skin, without salt
8 oz. Chicken breast
4 tbs. RF Peanut Butter
2 Cracker Jack Rice Cake (postworkout)
3.5 Scoops Optimium Whey
1.5 Yam, cooked, boiled, drained, or baked, without salt
1 cup Beans, snap, green, cooked, boiled, drained, without salt
1 Banana, raw

Do you think this is enough?  Do you think there is anything I should be adding or subtracting?


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> A lot of people actually drop bf too
> 
> 
> Luke, are you anti PH/AAS now? as I know you have done numerous cycles in the past. what up?


  lukes on cycle right now he just doesnt want people to get bigger than him


----------



## simbh (Feb 1, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> This is what I ate Yesterday
> 
> 3362 Cals, 82 g fat, 383 carbs, 290 pro.
> About 1.2 gals of water
> ...


Eat more . If youre 186 pounds (pretty much same as me) you need to eat more around 4k if you want the best gains. Sure a little will be fat but you'll get the best out of your m1t. I'm doing a 1-ad cycle and I've gained 12 pounds in 15 days , but I am eating like a freak (about 4k cals each day).


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Luke, are you anti PH/AAS now? as I know you have done numerous cycles in the past. what up?




Well for starters, You only think you know what you're doing to your body.



			
				stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> lukes on cycle right now he just doesnt want people to get bigger than him




This is my last cycle ever.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> This is my last cycle ever.


Why is that?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Why is that?




This isn't my thread so I"ll keep it short out of respect for Dante.

I'd like to live a long healthy life in which I have healthy ways of making myself happy.  Cycling hormones makes it impossible to satisfy 2 out of those three goals.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2005)

How much cardio (if any) would you guys recomend during the cycle?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

It depends on your Rest intervals.

My cardio takes a poop before my legs do, on leg days.  I need to keep the cardio up


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2005)

I usually drink 20g protein & water while lifting. Then either run or play bball immediately afterwords.  

I was woundering if I shouldn't burn too many cals by doing cardio


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke- I think you recomended a site called fitday to someone in here.  Just wanted to say good call- ive been using it the last couple days. 4000 cals is a lot harder than it sounds!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say good call- ive been using it the last couple days. 4000 cals is a lot harder than it sounds!




AMEN brotha'!  

You'll get tired of poopin'


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> This isn't my thread so I"ll keep it short out of respect for Dante.
> 
> I'd like to live a long healthy life in which I have healthy ways of making myself happy. Cycling hormones makes it impossible to satisfy 2 out of those three goals.


I understand what you're saying, but a little boost now and then won't hurt.  I don't plan on constantly cycling, but I'm gonna do a few here and there while I'm young, and maybe when I'm older every few years for a boost.  If you use them right, I don't think it takes any years off your life.  

But maybe this should go into a different thread...back to you, Dante.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2005)

Today is my 9th day-(started 20mgs yesterday) so far i've gained 11.5 Lbs. 

The only major strength gain was in bar shrugs. I used to do 315 8-10 reps. when i got to 315 this week i did 12 and felt like i could keep going. the next set i added another plate to each side(405) and did 8 reps. it was probably the best pump i ever had- i saw veins popping out that i never knew i had. squats are up about 25lbs.

other than that every thing else is pretty much the same. i did chest yesterday and expected to throw up a little more weight but unfortunitly i couldnt. i did get a better pump.

hopefully 20mgs will help more this next week. i also stopped taking milk thistle- so may be that was a factor last week.

Are these gains normal?  What do you think i should expect in the weeks to come? any feedback would be great.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> Luke- I think you recomended a site called fitday to someone in here.  Just wanted to say good call- ive been using it the last couple days. 4000 cals is a lot harder than it sounds!





4000 cals is nothin' try 5000.....lol


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2005)

now im on day 11.  

i think this shit is really working! 

i weighed 192 last night and 189 this mourning. i cant believe im still gaining weight, i thought i would hit a plateau this week(i prob will soon). chest is up 1.5" arms + .75".  not really any sides besides lower back pains with certain exercises.


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2005)

my diet for the last week has been about:

4000 cals
16% fat  71g
46% carbs  519g
37% pro   363g


----------



## Dante (Feb 7, 2005)

im on day 14.  im def seeing changes- i just posted a new pic of a lat spread and you can see the improvement from two weeks ago.  

my workouts are going good- but my lower back has been killing me. it only really hurts at the end of my workouts and is fine after words. im taking 600 mg of 4ad- may be i should take more? 

my weight has been around 190 for the last couple days. im noticing strength increases just about everywhere.


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2005)

ok done with m1t- ended up with some good gains:
+20lbs.
arms: +1.25"
chest: +2.5"

i ended up cutting my cycle short by a couple days because i couldnt stand the back pains and headaches. i just started my pct(nolva) on sat.- man, that stuff tastes like shit! im planning on taking about 5 days off from working out (my back is still killing me). I havnt lost any of the weight yet- i've been eating the same.  i want to start to lower carbs and do more cardio next week& and get back on creatine, cla. 

-thanks for all the advice


----------



## musclepump (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd ease into working out, but I wouldn't take five days off. And I wouldn't start cutting until your PCT is all done wiht.


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2005)

i thought 5 days off would be good- do you suggest light training- like high rep?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 22, 2005)

That is good progress!  I know what you mean about happily quitting a M1t cycle a few days early. I can make it about 30 days, then I am ready to be off.  Most people seem to have their own set of problems with it.  You get bad back pains, I get chest cramps that make it to where I can't bench.  Crazy stuff.

Enjoy your nolvadex =D 
That shit tastes bad enough to make me want to source out some tabs.  May do so next go round.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 22, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i thought 5 days off would be good- do you suggest light training- like high rep?



How have your strength gains been this cycle?  Usually I end up prioritizing and following a strength training protocol of some sort to salvage every bit of strength I can throughout pct.  I would wait until you are done with pct until you drop calories.  In addition to keeping the muscle you build, higher calories will help restore testosterone levels as well.   Easy way to keep T low is to go on a diet.


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2005)

ive had quite a bit of strength gains- id say up about 10-20% in every exercise.  i was gonna try to keep the cals up but just start to lower carbs. i didn't do hardly any cardio during cycle.  now i cant wait to get lean- so i want to start back up. im thinking the best way is to ease into it. i think with the 4000k cals a day diet i gained some fat (about 1" around waist)- just want to lose it.

also thinking of running pct for 3 weeks not 4-- would this be a bad idea?


----------

